# Allie



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

The doll you see in my profile is Allie named after the little cousin I made her for. The pattern came from Fiona Goble's "Babes In The Wool". 
I used fake extensions for her hair that I picked up at our local dollar store. The eyes, lips and eye brows were done by printing the pages of the book onto cotton T-shirt transfer paper then ironing the images on felt. Then glued them on the doll. Once the glue dried, I sewed them on with thread. I used acrylic paint over each feature to make them stand out.

After I took these photos, I put hairspray on her hair to sleek it down. Allie, loved her doll then, still does but is now older and thinking more about boys these days than dolls 

Ignore the camera date that has 2004 on it. That was because my camera batteries died and I didn't reset the date.

I'm going to make myself a fairy doll next using the same pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your doll is beautiful. I love her face and outfit. Everything about her is just darling.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I missed your doll the first time around. Sorry!

Allie is a cutie. What are the eyes and lips made out of?

Nice work.

SEA


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I apologize for missing Allie before. She is lovely. I'm very impressed with the way you made her features. What a brilliant idea. Please post her in the pictures section so other people can see her too. Don't forget to put the word 'Doll' in your title as there are many doll and teddy lovers on KP, who like me, look for specific items.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry I missed this cutie! Love the happy bright colors! That always lifts my mood! :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your doll is sweet. Love her hair and you did a nice job on her face. I really like her tutu. She is a sweet doll.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I am so sorry I missed Allie. I'm sure you were hurt. She is absolutely beautiful!! I like her features. I would not have thought of doing it that way. Great idea and super results Hope you post a pic of your fairy.


----------



## wendyferguson73 (Mar 17, 2015)

Aww she beautiful. Thank you for sharing how you did the features. I've always wondered how people got that effect for the eyes.looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry I missed Allie. I don't check this section often, so she slipped by me and I'm sure many others who would have liked to have seen her. Love her eyes!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry that I missed seeing Allie, did you post in Pictures? I'm so far behind on KP. Allie is beautiful, I love her.&#128158; Ros


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a great doll, sorry I am not on KP everyday so missed her. Please, please do not take this as rejection, she is a wonderful doll............I love her, please show us more. If I had knitted this doll :


a) I know my work would not be as good 
b) I would never have posted. 

Well done, please do not be offended, not everyone subscribes to every Topic .........


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

lexiemae said:


> This is a great doll, sorry I am not on KP everyday so missed her. Please, please do not take this as rejection, she is a wonderful doll............I love her, please show us more. If I had knitted this doll :
> 
> a) I know my work would not be as good
> b) I would never have posted.
> ...


Thank you very much though I'm sure that your work is beautiful. I should have posted the doll in the Pictures forum like others suggested.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet doll. I like the ideas for the hair and eyes. Good job!


----------



## Dineke (Jul 24, 2013)

Really lovely doll, you have done a wonderful job well done.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

looks lovely


----------



## MadelineB87 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Very well done....cute in pink ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

she's great...you did a good job ... keep up the good work


----------

